# New 20 Gallon High Planted Tank



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

Just set up a new tank with Eco-Complete gravel and places fast growing plants to get that cycle moving also moved water from other tanks to help. It currently houses 3 Flowerhorn juves and a shunk botia. Updates to follow.


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool! JD's are great fish!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

JB I not sure but you might want to check on the compat. of flowerhorns and plants. Reason, I'm saying some fish like to move plants and dig in the gravel and such. So they end up, up rooting the plants. Not good if your tring to have a planted tank.


----------



## paul_219 (Nov 14, 2008)

U got a nice tank over there.


----------

